# Hip dysplasia, torn ACL, AND masticatory myositis?!



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I can help with one question. 30-45min of fetch is alot of exercise (even with many breaks), especially on a dog that's just barely a year old. Keep in mind these dogs continue to grow well into the age of 2. So I can't exactly say how you've exercised Marlow is too much or not, but I'm sure her latest diagnosis will make you more vigilant in exercise. Judging by you saying the park, I'm assuming it's a grassy area, but is it on a hill? My local dog park is on a hill and has an incline which could definitely be a negative in terms of running.

I have no idea how to answer your other questions, but I wish you the best and a speedy recovery for Marlow. I've seen dogs with Hip Dysplasia live perfectly happy lives and hopefully you can provide the same for Marlow. Wishing you guys the best


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ruptured ACL, hip dysplasia and masticatory myositis at 13 months?!*

Hello forum,

I originally posted this in the main discussion page but then found this...

I need some advice and hopeful words. Our just under 13 month old golden Marlow has had a rough go of it so far in this life. At 11 months she was diagnosed with masticatory myositis and started a long course of prednisone. She's recovering from that well and everything seemed to be heading in a positive direction. Until this past Saturday that is....

On Saturday morning Marlow and I headed to the park for our daily 45 min fetch session, that includes lots of sniffing in circles, greeting and getting scratches from other park goers, and running after a ball. Less than 10 minutes into play Marlow fell and wouldn't get up. I managed to coax her up but she was limping in her right hind leg and wouldn't put a lot of weight on it. Concerned - the myositis has been stressful and made us very vigilant - I made a vet appointment for an hour later and off we went. The vet did xrays of her hips and sent them away to be reviewed by radiologists, mentioning she thought it might be hip dysplasia (oh the tears that came after that). Radiologists said they wanted another set of xrays including her knees, so Marlow went back today, was sedated and had them done. We just picked her up and got the diagnosis - mild hip dysplasia and a torn ACL in the right leg. Our vet - who is absolutely amazing and LOVES goldens because she has one - said that the dysplasia has likely been there since she was a puppy and the weakness because of it on the right side is what caused the ACL to tear. We're due to have a consult with an orthopaedic surgeon within the next 2 days and surgery very quickly after to repair the ACL.

My questions are:
- What can we expect in terms of recovery, cost, rehab, etc etc?
- Our breeder says that Marlow is too young to have hip dysplasia and that likely at 2 yrs of age when she's done developing the diagnosis will change - her mom is OFA excellent and her dad good. Can the breeder be correct?
- Our breeder also said that the ACL is our fault, that we were overexercising her and she's too young to be playing fetch like that. Is 30-45 min a day with many breaks and a warm up/cool down really too much? She gets plenty of walks too. She's only been playing fetch for about 6 weeks, no interest before and she instead chased other dogs around everyday.
- What can we expect with hip dysplasia? As of tonight she's on Hill's Mobility food. Our vet says she wouldn't recommend surgery for mild hip dysplasia.

I'm devastated. I don't know what to do. I love Marlow so so very much and would do anything for her, but it's been 2.5 months of nightmares with her health. We've done everything right - training, preventative health care, socialization, chose a reputable breeder, etc etc - but still we're here. With a very sick, very young dog at the beginning of a very long hard road.

Dani


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

I reposted this in the health section and don't know how to delete this original post. Sorry for the double posting and thank you for the kind words.

Dani


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with your vet and would not immediately jump to surgery for her hips if it is mild HD. Our Chloe has moderate HD and we have not done surgery. She is almost 3 years old. Many dogs live their whole lives with HD and are fine, they self limit and do not need surgical intervention. Don't panic  I would also consider sending in her xrays to the OFA to see what they say....some GP vets are not good at xraying for and correctly diagnosing HD. I would always get a second opinion on something like this before jumping to surgery. 

Also, while I don't agree that a dog cannot have HD at 13 months old from cleared parents (again, my Chloe is a perfect example from 5 plus generations of cleared dogs) you should talk to your breeder about options going forward. I don't like that the breeder blamed you for exercising her, but she may just be looking for answers like you are. DO NOT BLAME YOURSELF. I have been there and I know how devastating the diagnosis can be, but in hindsight it was not the life sentence I thought it was going to be


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Also, I went ahead and merged the threads for you


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, goldenjackpuppy...I know this isn't the end of the world but I just wonder how much one dog and family can take in such a short period of time. I'm glad to hear your Chloe is doing well. How is her activity level/what is she able to do? Marlow is really active and I know it can't be like that anymore. 

And thank you also for telling me not to blame myself. My conversation with our breeder - who has always been available and caring - left me feeling very discouraged.

Dani


----------



## dcousins (Jul 3, 2012)

i dont have much input for you as far as answers to your questions, but my Riley came home from boarding with a limp yesterday, so i immediately took him to the ER vet and after they checked him out, the vet determined that he might have mild HD in his left hip or that he overplayed and aggravated but she was not ready to diagnose and said it was even to early to x-ray for that. She recommended that he start a daily glucosamine supplement, and that i stretch his legs out and keep him limber and that he should be fine. Today he is much better, no limp and trotted around outside, he wasnt ready to run full speed, but thats ok because i want him resting. I just wanted to say that your Marlow is beautiful and looks just like my Riley, so we are sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. 

PS you may want to talk to your vet about the glucosamine, i started him on cosequin last night and from what i have read about it, it works wonders on dogs with joint problems and injuries. Im not sure if it has already started working on him but i was much relieved to see him walking normal today. He will be 2 next month, and i dont want to have to limit the amount he can play because thats what he lives for, running around and swimming.

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Take a deep breath. 

When Flora was 11 months old she underwent surgery for a luxating patella in her left hind knee. At the same time, my vet informed me that she suspected Flora had mild HD in her hips but Flora was young enough that she couldn't confirm it. I too had about 3 months' worth of panic attacks before I was able to put things into perspective.

I keep it easy on Flora these days. If she doesn't want to walk, then we don't walk. She can run like the wind when she wants to, and she swims like a fish. I give her Dasuquin with MSM 2x a day (probably overkill), add salmon oil to her food as an anti-inflammatory, and try to keep her weight below 60lbs. I have not had her re-xrayed because I can't afford it, but also because... what's the point of it, except to unnerve me? She doesn't act like she's in any pain whatsoever.

It sucks that you and your pupper have to go through this, but it's not the end of the world. Besides, at 13 months I think it's pretty difficult to confirm mild hip dysplasia. Young dogs have a certain amount of natural laxity to their hips that I believe resolves itself as they mature. So I would wait until she's 2, and if you feel like it's necessary, re-xray and go from there. If she does have mild hip dysplasia, it is extremely manageable. There are oodles of members on this site who have dogs with mild HD whose dogs live happy, normal lives.

Good luck!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately a fully torn ACL will not heal on its own, so you have some decisions to make. This problem is more common in labradors but it does occur in Golden Retrievers on occasion. The injury could be due to a freak accident or it may have a genetic component to it as in Labradors. If it's due to the angle of the head of the tibia (i.e. genetic), it is likely that the other leg will fail as well and require surgery to repair.

You've already dealt with issues, and now you might be dealing with bad legs, suspect hips and the dog isn't even two years old yet.  Surgeries and rehab are very expensive and even if you do it, the dog could still end up lame due to suspect hips. 

If you are independently wealthy, it comes down to "quality of life" decisions with your Vet. Will the pup lead a pain free life if you go through with the surgeries? If the answer is no, it may be in the pups best interest to let it go. 

The Ortho Specialist should be able to answer a lot of your questions and give you the prognosis for the future.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

dcousins said:


> PS you may want to talk to your vet about the glucosamine, i started him on cosequin last night and from what i have read about it, it works wonders on dogs with joint problems and injuries.


Supplements are great, but they will not change the structure of a hip socket. They can only minimize symptoms if a dog has joint issues. I hate to be the "downer" on that, but people often say that vitamin C, etc will prevent HD or ED. I know at least one dog (our Chloe) who was on vitamin C from the time she was a pup and was diagnosed with HD. 

I will also again say that our Chloe was diagnosed with moderate HD at 14 months old and it was re-confirmed at age 2. It had actually progressed to the point of moderate to severe HD at that point, but the OFA readers were nice and gave her moderate on her finals. Our radiologist who does xrays for OFA submission (and also is on the OFA panel) says she has been consistently correct on dogs xrayed at 8-9 months old in determining the presence or absence of HD. So, while it certainly makes sense to re-assess at age 2+, as hard as it is, please do not hold out hope that hip sockets can re-structure themselves in the next year. Just be ok with the dog you have. It is not a death sentence, particularly if you can manage her activity level. 

This isn't something I've spoken about on the forum but some people know, due to her symptoms, we have chosen to have Chloe live with my parents full time because we have multiple dogs (3 others) and the regular roughhousing and activity was causing her some lameness. She already had significant arthritic changes in her hips when she as 2 years old (as evidenced by her moderate to severe hip rating by our radiologist). We talked at length with our ortho surgeon and radiologist and determined that being an only dog would be the best solution for her. Rather than cause her hips to get worse and cause her pain, she is now an only dog in a lower activity household. We still see her all the time and she comes here regularly, but long term it is better for her. It was a really tough decision that we didn't take lightly, but my parents were looking for a dog at the time and it worked out perfectly. She still enjoys playing, but they do it on her terms. She gets leash walks and plays with her toys. But it is not remotely the same as the play she was doing here with Kira, Smooch and Jack. Again, it was a really hard decision but it was what was best for Chloe long term.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely keep her weight down and start her on a joint supplement. As goldenjackpuppy says, it won't change the shape of the ball and socket joint, but it can help pad it and reduce the severity of symptoms. Healthy weight helps reduce the severity of symptoms too.

A fully torn ACL (CCL in dogs) probably needs surgery, and I bet you'll end up doing that after you speak to an ortho vet.

As far as this being your fault: it's not. No matter how carefully you clear a dog's ancestry, you're cutting the risk, not eliminating it. It's inexcusable not to use clearances because they cut the risk by at least half, but they're not a 100% guarantee.

I also don't see the amount of exercise as particularly excessive, especially if she had been consistently getting that amount of exercise. The blame game can ensue when these kinds of things happen, but sometimes they just happen. If the hip and femur are a little badly shaped, both HD and ACL tears could be more likely. If the hip is malformed, the stifle might be taking on extra load and impact during exercise, or it could be taking impact at a bad angle, and that can cause a CCL tear.

The ACL typically gets torn during exercise. That doesn't mean it wouldn't have eventually happened regardless of how carefully you limited her exercise.

The panicky, awful, guilty feelings will pass as you realize that these issues are treatable and as you move forward with your vets. It's probably going to be expensive, but I'm guessing you're more upset about your girl having a good, healthy life. You will definitely get there with her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Rather than cause her hips to get worse and cause her pain, she is now an only dog in a lower activity household. We still see her all the time and she comes here regularly, but long term it is better for her. It was a really tough decision that we didn't take lightly, but my parents were looking for a dog at the time and it worked out perfectly.


This is sometimes the best solution in an active multi-dog family. You have to make the decision in the best interests of the dog, even if you don't like the idea of changing the dog's household.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry that your pup was dealt the a card.
I have a Golden with two out of the three problems yours has. My Golden was diagnosed with HD in his hips at almost 6 years of age. His left hip was a lot worse. We did the pain meds, supplements, Adequan injections and he was doing fairly well. Oct 2011, my Toby played with my lab mix and tore his cruciate ligament on his right knee. He had TPLO the very next day. He did great with the surgery and recovered nicely with his knee, but the weight shift onto his left hip during recovery was too much and his hip gave out. So, 8 weeks after TPLO, Toby had a FHO done on his left hip. There was too much damage for a total hip repair when the surgeon went in during surgery. So FHO was his only choice and he did great and he has recovered nicely from both surgeries. 
Of course, wouldn't you know it, last summer he started limping and was diagnosed with degenerative joint disease/arthritis in both elbows, stifles, toes etc. He is still on all supplements, pain meds, Adequan injections but he is doing good right now, knock on wood. 
So, you see, there is still something that can be done for your furbaby .... but..... it is not going to be cheap. I paid 2500 dollars for the TPLO and 2100 for the FHO. These are prices here in Tennessee and will vary across the country. 
Anyway, it may look bleak right now, but all this is not a death sentence. 
Your pup will have to have cruciate ligament repair surgery whether it is TPLO or another, the surgeon will give you options. Cruciate tears do NOT repair themselves, no matter what people say. It is just not going to happen. 
As to the hips, I think you stated mild displasia. That does not usually mean surgery at this point unless you can afford it and want to go that route. But it can probably be managed with supplements etc, it will not get rid of the displasia but help with pain and joint lubrication to cut down on friction of the nerve and bone grating on each other. 
Weight management is very important. Your dog cannot be overweight for this to work. The more weight on the joints, the faster they will deteriorate. 
I guess your pup is not being to able to do much exercise wise right now having the cruciate tear. If you can afford surgery, don't put it off for too long, because waiting will cause more problems and arthritis to set into the knee joint, it also will cause muscel atrophy in the leg muscles, which you don't want to happen. If you have not done so, see an orthopedic specialist that will lay it all out for you and give you options. 
Anyway, a lot to think about but like I said, not a death sentence.
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

My Cattle/Dog Pit -- much larger than a normal Cattle Dog, about 55 lbs. -- went through a similar problem with mild hip dysplasia, over-exercise (try to keep a young Cattle Dog restricted), and CCL tear. We decided to have a TTA rather than a TPLO and the results were FANTASTIC. As often happens, she has since torn the other CCL, and while she rarely limps (she is not allowed to run much, or climb hills, or jump any more), we are planning on another TTA this spring. The recover is much quicker than a TPLO and is said to give a better angle.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I very much agree with everything Tippy had to say... but would like to add one thing. We also have to take into account that your dog was on (I assume) a fairly long round of prednisone. Among the possible side effects of prednisone is a weakening of the bones and ligaments. In a dog who is already predisposed to hip displasia (though no one had any reason to believe your dog would be), this could be enough to bring on symptoms sooner than you would have otherwise seen them... and to lead to a significantly higher risk of a secondary injury, such as an ACL tear, even in a dog this young. I don't believe you did anything wrong... and I don't believe you were over-exercising your dog. I think this may have just been a "perfect storm" (so to speak) leading to this point.

As for age of diagnosis -- my Ozzie was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 13 months old. Per my GP vet (at the time) it was believed to be very mild. I opted to go to a rehab vet and see if we could help manage the situation to keep it from progressing any more than necessary. I limited certain activities and got him doing specific exercises to strengthen his muscles without over-stressing his joints. We did approximately 6 months of sessions on the underwater treadmill. He built a lot of muscle, which he really needed and everything was looking really good. I held out a lot of hope that things might correct themselves as he got a little older and developed his back end. But on his follow up x-rays at 19 months, it was clear that his dysplasia had continued to progress and arthritic changes were developing. He is now 26 months old and we will be going to NC state to see an orthopedic surgeon in about a week an 1/2. We will see what they have to say as far as the severity of his dysplasia and whether surgery will be the best option for him. It's been tough on all of us but my pup has a good life and still gets to have plenty of fun. Bottom line is: no, I do not believe it is too early for your dog to be diagnosed and I don't believe it is likely that the diagnosis (if confirmed by the ortho surgeon -- I don't always trust a GP to make this diagnosis) will change significantly with maturity... though I always hope I'm wrong about that. I hope that doesn't come off as a mean thing to say... but I was nearly crushed by my own false hope and I would hate to see anyone else ignore the reality of the situation like I did.

Good luck with your pup. I imagine you will know much more after your appointment with the surgeon. Please keep us updated!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

*Update on Marlow*

Hello everyone,

Thank you so much for your kind words and guidance, I was able to go into our ortho surgeon consult on Thursday with a good list of questions to work from. After sedating Marlow, doing more x-rays, and a thorough examination of her hind end, the surgeon has decided it's very unlikely Marlow has HD and does not have a CCL rupture. As Jersey's Mom mentioned, Marlow's been on a high dose of prednisone for 2+ months due to masticatory myositis and it has significantly affected her joints and muscles. His report says that she does have hip laxity but the angle of reduction is very low (<10%) compared to dogs with HD, and that he thinks "prednisone induced muscle atrophy and weakness is very significant in this dog and is contributing to joint laxity". 

We are starting physio and hydotherapy with her this Saturday. After several months and her continued tapering off of prednisone, the surgeon believes she'll regain muscle and strength, ultimately recovering fully. For now she's on very restricted exercise (three 10-15 min leash walks/day, way down from her usual 2+ hours), we've pulled her out of her intermediate obedience, and she's now on a mobility diet with supplements. The surgeon equated the course of prednisone she's been on with chemo drugs - she has to take it to live but it's slowly destroying her body. We see him again in 6 weeks, after she'll have been in therapy for 5. Luckily we have had pet insurance for her since she was 6 months old or else I don't know where we'd be.

Thank you again for your messages, our bony Marlow will hopefully be strong and healthy come summer.
Dani


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

One of our girls, Katie, had ACL surgery and is good as new. About 8 weeks recovery.

Just a note: Our golden, Andy, was on heavy Prednisone as part of chemo and tore his left rear ACL, but couldn't have surgery. About 14 weeks recovery time. We were told the Prednisone weakens ligaments and tendons.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear the good report from the ortho vet. Good luck with rehab! Ozzie came to enjoy the underwater treadmill... or at least the treats I bribed him with  Keep us updated!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

